# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Kürt Entellektüelleri bu meseleyi de tartışmalı

## bozok

*KüRT ENTELEKTüELLERİ BU MESELEYİ DE TARTIşMALI*

 


01.10.2010 23:40

Botan Emiri Bedirhan Bey'in aşireti, 1843-47 yıllarda Osmanlı’da ilk Kürt isyanını gerçekleştiren geniş köklü bir aşirettir. *Bedirhan Bey 1845 yılında Osmanlı’ya başkaldırarak Cizre merkezli Botan bölgesinde hükümet kurup kendi adına para bastırmıştır.* Bedirhan ailesi tarafından yönetilen Botan Beyliği 1847 yılında tasfiye edilmiştir. Abdülhamid uzlaşma vaadiyle Bedirhan Bey’i İstanbul’a çağırmış ve gözaltına alıp daha sonra bir ordu göndererek Bedirhan birliklerini yenilgiye uğratarak Bedirhan aşeritine mensup herkesi İstanbul’a getirtmiştir. Aile bireyleri feodal güçlerini de kullanarak ilerleyen yıllarda Kürt milliyetçiliği faaliyetlerinin liderleri konumuna gelmişlerdir. *Kürtler arasındaki ayrılıkçı fikirlerin önderliğini çoğunlukla Bedirhan Bey’in çocukları ve torunları yapmıştır*. 

Bedirhanlar İstanbul’da modern Kürt milliyetçiğinin öncüleri olarak PKK’nın oluşmasınada teorik anlamda zemin hazırladılar.

Kürt Bedirhan ahfadı incelediğinizde çok geniş bir ailedir. Sabetayistlerin Karakaş koluna mensup Selanik Mevlevi postnişi İshak Dede’nin torunlarından olan Eski Dışişleri bakanı *Prof.Dr. Emre Gönansay’ın annesi Müveddet Gönensay, Bedirhan Paşazade Abdurrahman üınar’ın kızıdır*. Kürt Bedirhanın torunlarından *Kürt tarihçi Cemal Kutay (Teşkilatı Mahsusanın ilk lideri Eşref Kuşçubaşı’nın damadıdır.)* Kürt Bedirhan ailesinden olan Bedri Paşanın hanımı, Eşref Kuşçubaşı'nın teyzesinin kızıdır.) *Bedirhan Bey'in çocuklarından Murat Bedirhan Bey, şurayı Devlet Reisliği yapmıştı*. Torunu Tevfik Ali üınar’da Galatasaray'da başkanlık yapmıştı. Bedirhan Bey'in kardeşi, Abdullah Bey'in oğlu, Atatürk'ün yakınında yer alarak Maarif Bakanlığı yapan ve eğitim alanında köklü ve sarsıcı değişikliklere imza atan Vasıf üınar ailenin diğer fertlerindendir. Kürt Bedirhanın oğlu Ali şamil Paşa ilk evliliğini Bedrifem hanımla yapmıştı. 
Bedrifem Hanım daha sonra ikinci evliliğini ise Selanikli Mehmet Edip bey ile yaptı ve *bu evlilikten Halide Edip Adıvar doğdu*. AKP’nin kurucularından Cüneyt Zapsu’nun Babaannesi *Fatma Hidayet Zapsu’da ünlü Bedirhan Paşa’nın ailesindendir.* Bedirhanilerden Kaymakam Abdullah Hulusi Bey'in oğlu Vasıf üınar, İki kez Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı yapmış ve Tevhid-i Tedrisat Kanunu’nun uygulayıcısı ve *Altay Spor Kulübü’nün* kurulmasına ön ayak olmuştu. Menderes hükümetinin Dışişleri Bakanı Fatin Rüştü Zorlu’da Kürt Bedirhan ahvadındandır. *Bedirhanlar, Mardinizadeler ile akrabalığa kadar uzanmaktadır*. Daha bu isimlerden yüzlercesi var şu an için kısa tutuyorum.

Bedirhanlar, Sabetaycılar, ile hem akraba hemde iç içeler. Bedirhanilerin aile ilişkilerini ve aileden *Kamuran Ali Bedirhan’ın, İsraille olan bağlarını da incelediğimizde Kripto Yahudi oldukları tezi artık netlik kazanmaktadır*. Türkçüsü, Kürtçüsü hepsi aynı aileden.. İktidarın gerçek sahipleri olan bu gizli oligarşinin aile bağları yıllardır çözülememiştir. Bu gizli oligarşinin hakimiyetini Dönemin İngiliz Binbaşısı Noel ile Amiral Calthorpe telgraflaşmalarında bu durumu şöyle kaydetmektedirler:

“Amiral Calthorpe’dan, İstanbul/ 1430 sayılı telgrafım, Bağdat temsilcisinin 5353 sayı ve 12 Mayıs tarihli telgrafı ve sizin 77676 sayı ve 29 Mayıs tarihli telgraflarınıza ilişkin olarak ;

Toprakları doğuda olan Abdülkadir, Kürdistan’ın en tanınmış ve saygın ailesi Bedirhanlar, bunların her ikisi de feodal sistemi temsil etmektedirler. Bunlar Türk bürokrasisinde önemli mevkileri ellerinde tutmaktadırlar.” *(Mim Kemal üke, İngiliz Ajanı Binbaşı E. W. C. Noel’in Kürdistan Misyonu, Boğaziçi yay., İstanbul 1992. s. 69)*

Bedirhan Bey Bağımsız Kürt Devleti planları yapmaya başlamıştır. 1898'de ilk Kürtçe gazeteyi çıkarmışlardı. Kürt devletinin kurulması için İngilizlerle bütün diplomatik ilişkileri kurarak *Kürdistan Teali Cemiyeti’*ni kurmuşlardı. *(Martin v. Bruinessen, Agha, Shaikh and State The Social and Political Structures of Kurdistan, Zed Books, London 1992, p. 179.)*

Bedirhan aşiretinin önde gelenleri Milli Mücadele'ye ve Misakı Milli'ye karşıydılar. Milli Mücadele'ye karşı Kürt cemiyetleri, dergiler, gazeteler, örgütler kurdular. (*Tunaya, Türkiye’de Siyasal Partiler, Cilt II Mütareke Dönemi (1918–1922), s. 186–187)*

Bedirhanlılar İngiliz mandasında bir Kürt devletinin kurulması için mücadeleye başlamışlardır. Bedirhanlı aşiretiyle sıkı ilişkiler kurmuş olan İngiliz Binbaşısı Noel, Malatya Mutasarrıfı Halil Rahmi, Elazığ Valisi Ali Galip ile ortaklaşa hareket ederek Sivas Kongresini basmayı planlamış ancak emellerinde başarı sağlayamamışlardır. *(Mustafa Onar, Atatürk’ün Kurtuluş Savaşı Yazışmaları 1, Kültür Bakanlığı yay., Ankara 1995, s. 89)*

Kürt devletini kurulması için Kürt cemiyetleri kuran, Bedirhan Ailesi’nin birçok ismi Milli Mücadele ve Cumhuriyete karşıydı. Fakat Cumhuriyet kurulduktan sonra Bedirhan Paşa’nın oğulları ve torunları karşı çıktıkları Cumhuriyetin en önemli kilit noktalarına getirildiler. Cumhuriyetin, resmi kurumlarında, sosyal klüplerinde, örgütlerinde, siyasetinde ve bürokrasisinde, en önemli görevlerin başına getirildiler. Gizli bir el sanki hiçbir şey olmamış gibi onları düşman oldukları bu devletin önemli noktalarına getirmişti.

*BEDİRHAN AşİRETİNİN KATLİAMLARI*
Nesturiler kendilerine Nesturi, kendilerine Doğu Süryanileri adını vermeyi tercih etmiş Hristiyan topluluğudur. 16. yüzyılda Papa'nın üstünlüğünü kabul ederek Katolik kilisesi ile birleşmiştir. Tarihi merkezleri Kuzey Irak'ın Musul ve İran'ın Urmiye kentlerinde bulunan mezhebin, Nusaybin, Siirt ve Hakkari yöresinde önemli bir topluluğu vardı.

Nesturilerin alfabesi Arapça alfabesine benzeyen Aramicedir. Ancak ibadetlerinde diğer Süryaniler gibi Klasik Süryanice’yi kullanmaktaydılar. Nesturilerin konuşma dili ise modern Süryanicedir. Diğer taraftan Nasturilerin birçoğu modern Süryanice kadar Türkçe ve Kürtçeyi de 
konuşabilmekteydiler. *(Cemal şener, Türkiye’de Yaşayan Etnik ve Dinsel Gruplar, Etik Yayınları, İstanbul 2004, s. 181)*

Osmanlı arşiv belgelerine göre Hakkari Sancağı’nı da kapsayan Van Vilayeti’ndeki Nesturi nüfusu, 1895 yılı itibariyle 70.000–80.000 arasında, *(Başbakanlık Osmanlı Arşivi, Yıldız Perakende Evrakı, Dahiliye Nezareti Maruzatı, Dosya: 9/26)*. 1907 tarihinde ise 80.000 civarındadır. *(Başbakanlık Osmanlı Arşivi, Dahiliye Nezareti Emniyeti Umumiye Müdüriyeti 4.şB, Dosya: 23/113)*

İngiltere’nin Erzurum Konsolosu Taylor’un Kont Klarendon’a yazdığı rapora göre Osmanlı Devleti’nde yaşayan aşiret ve yerleşik düzendeki Nesturilerin toplam sayısı 111.010’dur. (*Bilal şimşir, İngiliz Belgelerinde Osmanlı Ermenileri (1856–1880), (üev.) şinasi Orel, Bilgi Yayınları, Ankara 1986, s. 86-87)*

Erzurum, Van ve Bitlis Vilayetlerindeki nüfusun milletlere dağılımını gösteren İngiliz Binbaşı Henry Trotter’in raporuna göre mevcut 1880 yılına ait istatistiklerde ise Nesturilerin nüfus durumu şöyledir: Charles Dike’a bir memuru tarafından gönderilen rapora göre 84.995, Ermeni Patriğinin Büyükelçiye verdiği bilgilere göre 85.000, Konsolos Yardımcısı Clayton’a göre 53.940, Bekir Paşanın teftiş sırasında topladığı resmi rakamlara göre 61.778 Nesturi adı geçen vilayetlerde yaşamaktaydı. Musul’a kaçan Nesturi Patriği Osmanlı'ya başvurarak kendilerine yapılan esir alma faaliyetlerine son verilmesini, yağmalanan mallarının iade edilmesi ve Bedirhan Bey’in askerlerinin bölgeden çekilmesini istemiştir. *(Kemal Karpat, Osmanlı Nüfusu (1830-1914), Bahar Tırnakçı (üev.), İstanbul Tarih Vakfı Yurt Yayınları, İstanbul 2003, s. 229)*

19. yüzyıl ortalarına dek Hakkari nüfusunun yaklaşık yarısını oluşturan Nasturiler, 1843 ve 1846'da *Cizre Emiri Kürt Bedirhan Bey ile Hakkari Emiri Nurullah Bey'in düzenlediği iki katliamda önemli ölçüde zayiat vermişlerdir*. 1840’lı yıllarda üç günde bazı rivayetlere göre; 40 bin Nasturi Süryani'yi kesmiştir, sayıları tartışılabilir birçok kaynak farklı rakamlar söylemektedir. Fakat arşivlerdeki nüfus oranını göz önümüze aldığımızda 40.000 ve üzeri rakamın doğruluğu ortaya çıkmaktadır. 1915-18 döneminde Kürt aşiretleri ile çatışan Hakkari Nasturileri önce İran'da Urmiye yöresine ve daha sonra İngiliz yönetimine giren Irak'a iltica etmişler, 1924'te topluca geri dönmeye teşebbüs etmişlerse de 12-28 Eylül 1924 tarihleri arasında yürütülen şemdinli Harekatı ile tenkil edilerek geri püskürtülmüşlerdir.

Amerikalı misyoner Layard’ın anılarında bildirdiğine göre Nesturilerden ölü sayısı 10.000’e ulaşmıştır. 1843 yılında Nesturileri cezalandırmak için yaptığı saldırılar esnasında Bedirhan Bey ölçüyü kaçırarak büyük bir yıkıma sebep olmuştur. *(Sir Ausen Henry Layard, (1856), Discoveries in the Ruins of Nineveh and Babylon, New York: Harper ve Bros’tan aktaran, Jwaideh, (2007), s. 149)*

Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük, Ermenilere yapılanlar konusunda tespitlerini bir programda şöyle açıklamıştı;

Ermenilere yapılanlar’ın çoğunu biz Türkler yapmadık. Bunlar içimizdeki İbrani asıllıların yaptıkları bir iştir. Daha detaylı olarak söyleyecek olursak Ermeniler’e karşı yapılan eylemlerin faili içimizdeki Sabetayistlerdir. Bu genel olarak son 150 yıldır Türkiye’de bir Hristiyan, Yahudi savaşları olduğunu, biz Türklerin de bu savaşlarda sadece figüran olduğunu söylüyorum. Yalnız eksik olan bir ayrıntı var. İbrani asıllılar bu olaylar yaşanırken çok önemli mevkilerdeydi. Bu tatsız olayları bunlar yaptılar. Bu söylediklerim Erivan’da kabul görüyor. *Erivan’ın resmi görüşüne göre de bu işleri Türkler değil, içerideki İbrani asıllılar yaptı. Söylediklerim çok yankı yarattı. Buna seviniyorum.*

19. yüzyıl ortalarına doğrudur. Bu tarih aynı zamanda Yahudilerin ve Hıristiyanların Türkiye’deki iç savaş tarihidir. Bedirhan bir defada 40 bin Süryani’yi katletmiştir peki ama neden? Bunu Kürtlüğe mi yoksa İbraniyeliğe mi bağlayacağız ? *19. yüzyılın ortasından beri bu ülkedeki iç savaşları ve kırımları eninde sonunda Yahudilerin Hıristiyanları tasfiyesi olarak ortaya koyuyorum*. (Yalçın Küçük, İsyan-2, İthaki Yayınları, İstanbul 2005, s.12)

Yalçın hocanın bu görüşlerine mütakiben şunları eklemek istiyorum. 

Bedirhanilerin, Ermeni ve Ruslar'ın Müslümanlar'a karşı yaptıkları katliamlardada önemli rolleri vardır. Bedirhanlar tarafından, Ermeni ve Nasturilere yapılan katliamların yanında, Doğu Anadolu'da Müslümanlar'a yapılan katliamın mimarlarından biriside Kürt Bedirhan aşiretinden *Bedirhan Kamil*’dir. Bedirhan Kamil, Ermeni ve Rus askerlerin Bitlis’te müslümanlara yaptığı katliamda önemli rolleri olduğunu görmekteyiz. Bedirhanlar Nasturi Süryani katliamı dışında Ermenilerin ve Rusların Müslümanlara yaptıkları katliamada göz yummuşlardı. Gelin Bedirhan Aşiretinden, Bedirhan Kamil’in müslüman katliamındaki rolünü Osmanlı arşivinden inceleyelim.

Metinlerin uzun maddeler halinde Türkçe açıklamasını sınırlandırarak direk 2.nci belgeyi Türkçe aktardım..


*ERMENİ üETELERİ İLE RUSLARIN MüSLüMANLARA YAPTIKLARI SOYKIRIMINA DAİR OSMANLI BELGESİNDE BEDİRHAN AşİRETİNDEN, BEDİRHAN KAMİL’İN KATLİAMDAKİ ROLü*
Rusların Ermeni çeteleriyle birlikte Hasankala'dan hudÃ»d-ı asliyyeye sürüldüklerinde beraberlerinde götürdükleri iki bin islam ahalisinden bir kısmını öldürüp bir kısmını ülke içlerine sevkettikleri, Erzurum'da dokuz kişiyi idam edip on dört yaşına kadar olan erkek nüfusu meçhul yerlere gönderdikleri; Pekreç nahiyesinde Ermenilerden oluşan bir mahkemenin üç-dört yüz kişiyi astığı, 

Aşkale, Tercan, Ilıca, Tavuskerd ve Artvin cihetlerinde İslam namına birşey bırakmadıkları, Van'da Ermenilerin iki yüz kadar kadın ve çoçuğu öldürüp Mahfuran Deresi'nde sekiz on bin Müslümanı katlettikleri, Narman hududunda Hot karyesi ahalisinin mitralyözlerle tamamen imha edildiği, 
Bitlis'in üukur nahiyesindeki Morh-i Süfla muhacirlerinin çoğunun kılıçtan geçirildiği, Ergani, Cinis, Pezentan ve Semerşeyh karyelerinin ahalisiyle birlikte yakıldığı; Kürt Bedirhani Kamil'in şarlatanlığı sebebiyle Bitlis'e yakın bir yere yerleştirilen pek çok köy ahalisinin açlıktan öldüğü, ağır hasta çoçukların Bitlis Hastahanesi'nde vahşice öldürüldüğü, Balekan karyesinde katledilenlerin cesetlerinin köpeklere yedirildiği, üukur'da esir edilen kadın ve kızlara tecavüz edilip ihtiyarların yakıldığı, çocukların süngüyle öldürüldüğü vesair katliama dair Erzurum, Bitlis ve Mamuretülaziz vilayetlerinden gelen telgraf suretleri.

*Başbakanlık Osmanlı Arşivleri
BOA. Hariciye Nezaret, SYS. 2872/2, Belge No: 9-11, 17*

Bab-ı üli
Dahiliye Nezareti
Emniyyet-i UmÃ»miyye Müdiriyeti

Bitlis Vilayeti'nden alınan 11 Mayıs sene [1]332 tarihli
telgrafnamenin sÃ»retidir.

C. [cevab] 9 Mayıs sene [1]331



*2. Belge*



*Osmanlı-Türkçesi*
*Başbakanlık Osmanlı Arşivleri
BOA. Hariciye Nezaret, SYS. 2872/2, Belge No: 9-11, 17*

Bab-ı üli
Dahiliye Nezareti
Emniyyet-i UmÃ»miyye Müdiriyeti

Bitlis Vilayeti'nden alınan 11 Mayıs sene [1]332 tarihli
telgrafnamenin sÃ»retidir.

C. [cevab] 9 Mayıs sene [1]331

1- HudÃ»d köylerinde ta‘arruz-ı nagehani ile bidayet-i harbde kalan kırk bini mütecaviz ahali-i İslamiyye cins ve sinn tefrik edilmeyerek namÃ»slarına ta‘arruz ile imha edildikleri, kaçabilen pek az efradın ifadeleriyle sabitdir.

2- Narman hudÃ»dunda Rusya'nın Hot karyesi ahalisini mitralyözlerle kamilen imha edip bazı hanelerden tek tük kadın ve erkek olarak kurtulanlar Erzincan'ın Mitini karyesinde iskan edilmişler. Hot'a civar köylerin de aynı ta‘arruza hedef olduklarını ifade ediyorlar. Ruslar İslam tebe‘alarına ta‘arruzla harbe başlıyorlar.

3- üç yüz otuz bir şubatı'nın üçünde Bitlis'e mülhak üukur nahiyesinin Morh-i Süfla muhacirini Bitlis'e gelirken Kazak askeri tarafından muhasara ile oraya civar mahalde bulunan askerlerimizin muvacehesinde kılınçdan geçirilmişlerdir ki, ancak üç yüz kadın kurtulabilmişlerdir.

4- Van'ın şatak köylerinde kalan İslam ahalinin bu son günlerde katli‘am edildiği haber alınarak Ergani, Cinis karyelerinin nüfÃ»slarıyla birlikde Ermeni ve Ruslar tarafından ihrak edildiği Mekteb Müdiri Mutiullah Bey'in tahkikatıyla sabit olmuşdur. Hoşablı Bahri Bey nezdine o havali muhacirininden gönderilen casÃ»slarda bu katli‘amı te’yid etmişlerdir. Arazinin hali kalmasından ve erzaksızlıkdan müte’essir olan Rus kumandanı, Van'da on iki Ermeniyi i‘dam ve iştirak eden Rus efradını tecziye ile Hoşab'da kalan Kürdleri teskine tevessül etmişlerdir.

5- Bitlis'de Kürdleri Ruslara ısındırmak dena’etinde kullanılan Bedirhani Kamil'in üukur'da, Gölbaşı, Ağaçur Kotni, Pan [Pav], üapkis, Meşkan, Kakito, Müştak, Siz, Zurnaçur [Zirnaçur], Kisham, Morh-i Ulya, Müsürüp [Müsürü], Bizatum [Bizatun], Tahtalıyı Boyran, Muş'un Martektuk [Mongok] ve civar
köylerinin ihrak ve ahalisinin Ermenilerle birlikde Ruslar tarafından imhasını te’sir-i nüfÃ»zuna ve teşebbüsüne mani‘ olduğu şarlatanlığıyla Prens şahofski ile Rus kumandanına bildirmesi üzerine ele geçen efradı Bitlis'e karib bir köyde ikamet etdirmişler ise de açlıkdan kısm-ı küllisi telef olup bir kaçı Mutiki [Mutki]'ye firarla ahvali söylemişlerdir.

6- Van'da pederi Yüzbaşı Selim Efendi ile valide ve akrabalarına vukÃ»‘ bulan ta‘arruz-ı şeni‘i, muhacirin arasında aylarla [aylarca] dolaşmış, nihayet şırnak dağlarında yalnız gezmekde iken getirilen jandarma kumandanının beslediği sekiz yaşındaki Mehmed, vekayi‘-i feci‘anın şahid-i ma‘sÃ»mudur.

7- Uzak yakın hiç bir akaribi olmadığından dolayı Bitlis Darü'l-eytamı'na toplatılan beş yüze karib etfalin biraz müdrik olanları ne kadar vekayi‘in şahididir. Bunların yetmişi Diyarbekir Darü'l-eytamı'na gönderilmişdi. Ağır hasta olan ma‘sÃ»mların Bitlis Hastahanesi'nde vahşiyane itlaf edildiği mervidir.

8- Muhacirinin istila edilen mahaller nüfÃ»sunun üçde biri raddesinden az olması, tarihinde bir misli daha görülmemiş katli‘ama ma‘rÃ»z olmalarındandır ki, arazi-i müstevliyenin atılacak derecede hali bulunmasıyla müsbitdir. şimdilik esirlerin iştiraklerini ketm ile Ermenilerin cins ve sinn tefrik etmeyerek Kürdleri imha etdikleri Siird'de ifade olunmuşdur. Bu babda kumandanlık nezdinde ifadat-ı
mazbÃ»taları olacakdır.

9- Kosor(?)'un Pezentan karyesi bir ferd kurtulmamak üzere şena‘atden sonra ihrak edilmişlerdir. Bulanık'ın Semerşeyh karyesi ahalisi şeni‘ ef‘alden sonra katli‘am olunmuşlardır. üukur'un Müsürü karyesi ahalisinden on beş nefer kesildikden sonra, parça parça olunmuşlardır. Baltan [Balekan] karyeli iki kişinin, Meşkan karyesi önünde şehid edilerek na‘şları kelblere yedirilmişdir. üukur'da esir
edilip sevkedilen yüz sekiz kişiden on üçü Bulanık yolu üzerinde itlaf edilirken, diğerleri muhafızlara ta‘arruzla firar etmişlerse de Bitlis'de ve Surih karyesinde genç kadın ve kızlara şena‘at icrasıyla dahile sevk, ihtiyarlar ihrak, sıbyan süngü ile itlaf olunmuşlardır.

10- Van polis müdir vekili olup, Bitlis Serkomiseri Vefik Efendi'nin sÃ»ret-i şehadetini, Komiser Mehmed Efendi'nin mecrÃ»hiyetini, ma‘sÃ»minin katlini Bitlis'den firarında Deliktaş'daki ilticagahından gördüğünü yazan Siird Jandarma Tabur Kumandanı Muvaffak Beyin hatırat-ı mufassalası pek feci‘ vekayi‘i hakidir ki,
posta ile gönderilecekdir.

11- Diyarbekir'deki Bitlis komiser ve polislerinin o sırada çıkan ahaliyi bildiklerinden feca‘ate da’ir meşhÃ»dat-ı vakı‘alarının tanzim etdirilmesi menÃ»t-ı re’y-i samileridir.

*Başbakanlık Osmanlı Arşivi. 
HR. SYS. 2872/2, Belge No: 9-11, 17
*
*İstanbul* 

Bizlere anlatılan, öğretilen Tarih baştan aşağıya yalanlarla doludur. Tarih, bu gizli oligarşinin bütün sırlarının üzerini kapatmıştır. Bu ülkede her görüşten kesimi eleştirebilirsiniz. Ermenileri, Hristiyanlar'ı, mezhepleri, solu, milliyetçileri, İslamcıları, Kürtçüleri ve birçok görüşten kimseyi İsraili bile eleştirebilirsiniz. Bu konulardaki düşünceleriniz bir kesim tarafından eleştirilir tepki toplar. Tv kanallarında İslamı tartışırsınız, dini konuları bulandırırsınız. Ama eleştireceğiniz şey Sabetayizm ise işte o zaman atmosfer bir anda değişmektedir. Sabetayizmi ve kripto yahudiliği konuştuğunuzda bütün basın kuruluşlarını karşısınıza aldığınızı unutmayın. Artık bir kesimin değil bütün kesimin düşmanı haline gelirsiniz. Anlatıklarınıza Efsaneler, hikayeler süsü verilir. Köşe başlarındaki yazarların hücumuna uğramaya da hazır olun.. Adınız ya paranoyaya yada deliye çıkar. Hukuki yollarla sindirileceğinizi de unutmayın. Yıllardır söylerim Bülbülderesinde, Karacaahmette, Zincirlikuyuda mezartaşları hiçmi tuhaf gelmedi sizlere. Buradaki tuhaflığı hiç mi merak edip yazmadınız. Yoksa bu tuhaflığı bizlere unutturmaya mı çalıştınız. İşte biz böyle bir İsrail’de yaşıyoruz, içimizde ama göremediğimiz.


*Salim Meriç*
Odatv.com

----------

